# Lakka Switch (L4T) update introduces new cores and QoL improvements



## Reynardine (Jul 28, 2019)

Yippie! Can't wait to try this and see if there's any performance/compatibility improvements to be had!


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

BUDOKAI 3 HERE WE COME... with patience. 

Thank you!


----------



## MSearles (Jul 28, 2019)

What's everyone using to store their games? I'm sure with having all of these systems installed on your switch as well as switch games, you'd need a ton of storage. I only have a 128gb card. I want to use an external hard drive but am confused on compatibility


----------



## sj33 (Jul 28, 2019)

MSearles said:


> What's everyone using to store their games? I'm sure with having all of these systems installed on your switch as well as switch games, you'd need a ton of storage. I only have a 128gb card. I want to use an external hard drive but am confused on compatibility


It is worth investing in a 512GB SD card, prices are now quite reasonble. It is the best thing I did.


----------



## Reynardine (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm currently using a 256 GB card. I might upgrade to 512 GB if I ever get one for cheap.


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jul 28, 2019)

"PS2 emulator" And this is when shit gets interesting


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

The game is over 4gigs. How can i put this on my fat32 sd? Ugh


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> The game is over 4gigs. How can i put this on my fat32 sd? Ugh


Split it


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Split it


A ps2 iso? I thought that was only for nsps and such. Can you direct me to a tutorial? Im looking around and cant find anything.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 28, 2019)

SlasherGamer21 said:


> "PS2 emulator" And this is when shit gets interesting



It's slow/unplayable.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> A ps2 iso? I thought that was only for nsps and such. Can you direct me to a tutorial? Im looking around and cant find anything.


I'd ask in the ps2 section about splitting then seeing if it works on the switch
I have no idea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SlasherGamer21 said:


> "PS2 emulator" And this is when shit gets interesting


Its unplayable
and don't i know you from somwhere


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> I'd ask in the ps2 section about splitting then seeing if it works on the switch
> I have no idea
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Yeah ive got absolutely no idea where to even begin to start with this, and i really dont think ill get any answerrs on the ps2 section, but i appreciate the help! Ill look into trimming it with usbutil. Thank you though!


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ugh. Fucking hell. Ps2 games dont even run. Ive tried a few now and they just crash and go back to the main fucking menu. Damnit.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 28, 2019)

Always ended up with a black screen and no hwinit in the previous version.
Mayhaps I'll have better luck with this newer one.

Edit: Still no luck, I probably need a different SD.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jul 28, 2019)

No luck on dock support yet?


----------



## soratheultima (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Ugh. Fucking hell. Ps2 games dont even run. Ive tried a few now and they just crash and go back to the main fucking menu. Damnit.



here is the compatibility list: https://purei.org/


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

soratheultima said:


> here is the compatibility list: https://purei.org/


That's not accurate for lakka. I've tried a few on that playable list, and they don't even load. It just kicked me out to the lakka menu.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 28, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## soratheultima (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> That's not accurate for lakka. I've tried a few on that playable list, and they don't even load. It just kicked me out to the lakka menu.



Kind of sucks that the compatibility list doesn't list if it is an ARM device that is being used or an X86. that would make it much better.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> No controller bug fixes? :/
> Xbox One S controller does not work, wired or wireless. My 3rd party controller I bought for this doesn't work wirelessly, only wired.
> With the XboneS controller (wired) or the 3rd party controller (wireless), the analog input rails so navigating menus is impossible. Oh well.


How are you wiring a controller to it, if it can't be docked?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



soratheultima said:


> Kind of sucks that the compatibility list doesn't list if it is an ARM device that is being used or an X86. that would make it much better.


Yes it would haha! Seems like the core is completely broken to me. It hasn't loaded any game I've tried. Let me try another and I'll report back.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> How are you wiring a controller to it, if it can't be docked?



Ah, I missed the switch part. Dang, I thought Lakka itself was updated.


----------



## Cryzzgrantham (Jul 28, 2019)

Worth the wait imo. So this ps2 emulation, will it one day play our favourite games at a playable speed?


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cryzzgrantham said:


> Worth the wait imo. So this ps2 emulation, will it one day play our favourite games at a playable speed?


The switch is more than capable of doing so, so id assume yeah. But there are other hurdles that need to he overcome. But as long as its being worked on, it has the potential to be playable at full speed.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm still having a problem with a black screen after trying to load Lakka with the latest Hekate.


----------



## Cryzzgrantham (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> The switch is more than capable of doing so, so id assume yeah. But there are other hurdles that need to he overcome. But as long as its being worked on, it has the potential to be playable at full speed.


That’s all I needed to hear, thanks matey!


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Cryzzgrantham said:


> That’s all I needed to hear, thanks matey!


You got it! I know right now most (excluding, I suppose, Play!*?) aren't compatible with ARM or whatever, so it'll take some work, but as far as _feats_ go, the switch is more than powerful enough to do so. We just need someone to put in the effort.


----------



## Working_Goose (Jul 28, 2019)

I cant play with my 8bitdo controller over bluetooth, right?
My left joy con is broken.. i guess no lakka for me


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Redbunnymoon said:


> I cant play with my 8bitdo controller over bluetooth, right?
> My left joy con is broken.. i guess no lakka for me


Unfortunately not yet:/ 

Anyone try some ps2 games yet? None of mine worked at all


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow. I can't wait to use Dolphin on Switch. For now, I will stay away from it until it is further more improvement. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Wow. I can't wait to use Dolphin on Switch. For now, I will stay away from it until it is further more improvement. Keep up the good work!


It works well on lakka.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> It works well on lakka.



Yeah. That's good to know but I will wait a little bit longer. Thanks.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah. That's good to know but I will wait a little bit longer. Thanks.


Whatever floats your canoe!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Whatever floats your canoe!



Right.  It is getting better and better. That's amazing!


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 28, 2019)

Cryzzgrantham said:


> Worth the wait imo. So this ps2 emulation, will it one day play our favourite games at a playable speed?



I wouldn't hold your breath, but anything is possible I guess. Play! is in it's early stages. I feel like PCSX2 would have a better chance of running games at full speed, but it may not be possible to port that to Lakka.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Right.  It is getting better and better. That's amazing!


I agree!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, but anything is possible I guess. Play! is in it's early stages. I feel like PCSX2 would have a better chance of running games at full speed, but it may not be possible to port that to Switch.



I think they will once they are force to change from 32bit to 64 bit.


----------



## Basketto (Jul 28, 2019)

Edit: 
no PS2 games i have tried work so far, ive freshly installed both files on a reformatted FAT32 micro usb. It just gets a black screen for a few seconds and returns to retroarch. Possibly a RAM issue? Or possibly you need a certain microsd/cluster size? Can anyone list anything they have managed to run?


----------



## silver95 (Jul 29, 2019)

did someone do a test of tenkaichi 3 ?? How does fat32 work?


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 29, 2019)

Basketto said:


> Edit:
> no PS2 games i have tried work so far, ive freshly installed both files on a reformatted FAT32 micro usb. It just gets a black screen for a few seconds and returns to retroarch. Possibly a RAM issue? Or possibly you need a certain microsd/cluster size? Can anyone list anything they have managed to run?


Me too! This is what I'm saying. I mentioned somewhere elsewhere, and I got a bunch of people being assholes for no reason. Fucking horrible internet assholes. Fucked me off.

And to the other guy, I'm testing Tenkaichi 3 now. I'm not optimstic based upon the other games not working, either..

Edit. NOPE. Black screen then crash to menu, too. Fuck those idiots who told me I'm an idiot and stupid for saying it isn't working. It fucking isn't.


----------



## wartutor (Jul 29, 2019)

Just set this up on my 3rd switch. Thinkin of making it a Permanente thing for said switch. Scanning directory now cant wait to try it after work.

Wtf it posted 3 times lol


----------



## wartutor (Jul 29, 2019)

Just set this up on my 3rd switch. Thinkin of making it a Permanente thing for said switch. Scanning directory now cant wait to try it after work.


----------



## wartutor (Jul 29, 2019)

Just set this up on my 3rd switch. Thinkin of making it a Permanente thing for said switch. Scanning directory


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 29, 2019)

wartutor said:


> Just set this up on my 3rd switch. Thinkin of making it a Permanente thing for said switch. Scanning directory



It's a good idea but will be more practical when/if they add sleep mode. Once it dies or you power it off you have to send the payload again to get it back to Lakka.


----------



## wartutor (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a itsybitsy in it that autoloads on power on but yeah sleep mode is definatly needed


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 29, 2019)

sj33 said:


> It is worth investing in a 512GB SD card, prices are now quite reasonble. It is the best thing I did.



https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-200G...card&qid=1564370998&s=electronics&sr=1-3&th=1

The fuck is up with the prices? It's all cheap, but then it shoots up to triple digits for the 512 GB!

Play! (did the inspiration for the name come from the old Bleem! from back in the late 90's?) sounds interesting, but considering the state of the main emulator itself, something tells me it ain't gonna be in the realm of possibility for the Switch. Would love to be proven wrong though, as the PS2 still has some games or versions of games that probably aren't going to be making it to the system in any official capacity.


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 29, 2019)

Guys how is the wii games performance now? Like mario galaxy
Cant test it myself. in office atm


----------



## username23bob (Jul 29, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> It works well on lakka.



what are your settings? i tried to run wind waker and paper mario... both ran like ass lol


----------



## toxic9 (Jul 29, 2019)

I would like give Lakka a try, but before I would like to be sure how Lakka uses NAND.
Does it writes anything to the NAND, or does it keep it clean with no temp garbage?
Can the dev answer me please?
Thanks


----------



## wartutor (Jul 29, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> I would like give Lakka a try, but before I would like to be sure how Lakka uses NAND.
> Does it writes anything to the NAND, or does it keep it clean with no temp garbage?
> Can the dev answer me please?
> Thanks


Its all on your sd card and thats stated on the install page it doesnt touch nand in any way


----------



## sj33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-200GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B074RNRM2B/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=sandisk+micro+sd+card&qid=1564370998&s=electronics&sr=1-3&th=1
> 
> The fuck is up with the prices? It's all cheap, but then it shoots up to triple digits for the 512 GB!


I’ve bern using Lexar’s 512GB card. Was sceptical at first but it’s been working absolutely fine.
https://www.amazon.com/Lexar-High-Performance-512GB-microSDXC-UHS-I/dp/B07KBQQ82D/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 29, 2019)

*Play! PS2 emulator*
no fucking way is this ever going to work properly there is no way in hell the switch would ever be powerful enough to run this properly


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 29, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> *Play! PS2 emulator*
> no fucking way is this ever going to work properly there is no way in hell the switch would ever be powerful enough to run this properly


well they say a machine has to be 10x more powerful to emulate stuff (not sure if true)
and switch is roughly 10x more powerful than ps2 (CPU wise)


----------



## Basketto (Jul 29, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-200GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B074RNRM2B/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=sandisk+micro+sd+card&qid=1564370998&s=electronics&sr=1-3&th=1
> 
> The fuck is up with the prices? It's all cheap, but then it shoots up to triple digits for the 512 GB!
> 
> Play! (did the inspiration for the name come from the old Bleem! from back in the late 90's?) sounds interesting, but considering the state of the main emulator itself, something tells me it ain't gonna be in the realm of possibility for the Switch. Would love to be proven wrong though, as the PS2 still has some games or versions of games that probably aren't going to be making it to the system in any official capacity.


                                                          Natehax said the Play! Core running through the terminal(by the looks of the video) in l4t ubuntu was getting 60fps in menu for kingdom hearts and up to 50fps in gameplay maximum overclocking cpu/gpu, so I wouldn’t say impossible considering how early things still are. However running the core in actual lakka seems to be broken at the moment(nothing runs past a black screen). Possibly some tweaking the options might help, but with a fresh install and default settings, no such luck. Possibly it is not getting the required ram to run games.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 29, 2019)

so anyone here running this and Android lineage rom
 what is the final verdict on Dolphin ,  does it run better under this or Android?
i have an extra card and i want to try one or the other i will which ever one is going get the best Dolphin  support /compatibility
i  know joycons are not working  right yet under android but aside from that


----------



## Eeveekid (Jul 29, 2019)

anyone tried persona 3?


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 29, 2019)

Eeveekid said:


> anyone tried persona 3?



Why don't you try Persona 3?


----------



## rommy667 (Jul 29, 2019)

Great update thanks  idk why everyone is so focused on cube performance if ya want perfect cube get nintendont on wii u prob solved.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 29, 2019)

rommy667 said:


> Great update thanks  idk why everyone is so focused on cube performance if ya want perfect cube get nintendont on wii u prob solved.



Portability


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 29, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Why don't you try Persona 3?


Nothing wrong with asking. Hes literally just asking if anyone had tried it. And that's okay to ask. Why must you be "that one douche"?


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 29, 2019)

rommy667 said:


> Great update thanks  idk why everyone is so focused on cube performance if ya want perfect cube get nintendont on wii u prob solved.


Problem is I have a wii with wiimote and those games won't work with wiimote


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 29, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> Problem is I have a wii with wiimote and those games won't work with wiimote



He said Wii U, which you can use the Wii U's gamepad if the games are injected. But on Wii you could get a classic controller.


----------



## rommy667 (Jul 29, 2019)

@EmulateLife fair point man


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 30, 2019)

sj33 said:


> I’ve bern using Lexar’s 512GB card. Was sceptical at first but it’s been working absolutely fine.
> https://www.amazon.com/Lexar-High-Performance-512GB-microSDXC-UHS-I/dp/B07KBQQ82D/





weatMod said:


> so anyone here running this and Android lineage rom
> what is the final verdict on Dolphin ,  does it run better under this or Android?
> i have an extra card and i want to try one or the other i will which ever one is going get the best Dolphin  support /compatibility
> i  know joycons are not working  right yet under android but aside from that



I'm not sure that Android is in a state to compare. I mean, this is a homebrew solution that I, in my personal "Homebrew Completeness Scale" that I just named this moment, isn't really as complete as most of the stuff made for Horizon or even running plain 'ole Ubuntu. You can't dock (yet), and wireless controllers don't work (yet). But it's received more development and updates than Android for Switch has at this point. Doesn't mean anything about the performance of the two solutions, (I'm itching to try things out with this update real soon and maybe looking at Android if I'm desperately curious, new configurations and all that take time that is shorter than usual for yours truly because he has to get up earlier tomorrow) but if you were to ask me which of the two I think have the most potential, it would be Android. It's just not a good point of comparison right now like trying to compare an ODroid XU4 to a full, official build of RetroPie on the RPi4 as opposed to some guy tinkering around and getting things like reicast going.

As for Dolphin, I'm not saying that it's impossible that we won't get it running up to some extent. I ran it on Ubuntu, and I was able to play through the arcade mode with Maxi no problem at 45-50 FPS when the chips were OC'ed. It's impressive that the Switch can even do that, but we're talking about running an emulator that, even on a fully powered Nvidia Shield TV that doesn't have a battery for portability to worry about, can be a struggle with some games to run. If you want something of a more practical ceiling where performance is concerned, I'd say Reicast or Flycast on RetroArch is more realistic of a goal to achieve.

Besides, outside of a few earlier entries of some game franchises like Luigi's Mansion and Pikmin and the Metroid Prime Trilogy (which I think is money being left on the table for Nintendo in terms of ports given what the Switch is capable of in terms of control options), I don't see myself wanting to play Melee over Ultimate unless I'm feeling _really _nostalgic and/or want to poke fun at FOX VS. FOX! FINAL DESTINATION! 3 STOCKS! NO ITEMS! NO HAZARDS! AND A COMPETITIVE COMMUNITY THAT'S NOT EXACTLY THE BEST COMPARED TO THE FGC FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD, AND THAT'S SAYING SOMETHING!


----------



## weatMod (Jul 30, 2019)

if you were to ask me which of the two I think have the most potential


yup that is pretty much what i was asking



Silent_Gunner said:


> Besides, outside of a few earlier entries of some game franchises like Luigi's Mansion and Pikmin and the Metroid Prime Trilogy (which I think is money being left on the table for Nintendo in terms of ports given what the Switch is capable of in terms of control options), I don't see myself wanting to play Melee over Ultimate unless I'm feeling _really _nostalgic



yeah i would just like to have WW and sunshine running on it for nostalgia


----------



## Basketto (Jul 30, 2019)

weatMod said:


> if you were to ask me which of the two I think have the most potential
> 
> 
> yup that is pretty much what i was asking
> ...


                                                          WW and Sunshine both run full speed in lakka with 1700 overclock. WW has slowdowns in the battle with gannon and maybe 1 other time throughout otherwise perfect. As an emulation device I seriously doubt android will outperform ubuntu or lakka.


----------



## username23bob (Jul 30, 2019)

weatMod said:


> so anyone here running this and Android lineage rom
> what is the final verdict on Dolphin ,  does it run better under this or Android?
> i have an extra card and i want to try one or the other i will which ever one is going get the best Dolphin  support /compatibility
> i  know joycons are not working  right yet under android but aside from that




i never got ubuntu running on my switch, but dolphin runs pretty well for me (tested wind waker, mario kart, sonic adventure 2 - pretty slow). i saw someone say that bluetooth controllers don’t work but i was playing wind walker with my pro controller

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Basketto said:


> WW and Sunshine both run full speed in lakka with 1700 overclock. WW has slowdowns in the battle with gannon and maybe 1 other time throughout otherwise perfect. As an emulation device I seriously doubt android will outperform ubuntu or lakka.



how to overclock? i already flashed magisk, tho idk if that’s what’s needed.


----------



## Basketto (Jul 31, 2019)

username23bob said:


> i never got ubuntu running on my switch, but dolphin runs pretty well for me (tested wind waker, mario kart, sonic adventure 2 - pretty slow). i saw someone say that bluetooth controllers don’t work but i was playing wind walker with my pro controller
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


                                                          Lakka doesnt need anything to be flashed, you download 2 files from the link, drop them onto your sd, run with hekate. The overclock options are literally in the first dropdown menu. GPU/CPU overclock you cannot miss them.


----------



## username23bob (Aug 2, 2019)

Basketto said:


> Lakka doesnt need anything to be flashed, you download 2 files from the link, drop them onto your sd, run with hekate. The overclock options are literally in the first dropdown menu. GPU/CPU overclock you cannot miss them.



sorry, i meant how do you over clock on android.


----------



## momin (Aug 2, 2019)

What about Gamecube?


----------



## Deathscreton (Aug 8, 2019)

Love it.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Aug 20, 2019)

Any updates on the ps2 emulator? Nothing even loads for me (still...)


----------

